# Hello All!



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello All, I am a part of other forums, but for fish, not cats, but has the same layout as this one and i really like it. I am apart of 5 fish communities and would love to be apart of a cat forum as well  I have 1 cat "Screech" I rescued him from dogs when he was only 1 week old. Thats a story for the "Cat Tails" section though :wink: . I have 6 chickens, 1 goat, and about 150 fish(6 aquariums). I love my cat dearly and would love to have Cat talk with you all. I enjoyed finding this site


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and thanks to you for saving your Screech. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

I think i will to. absolutely delighted to be here. Thank you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Screech has beautiful eyes and lovely markings!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! to you and the pretty kitty, I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum... your kitty is gorgeous...


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Screech is a darling!! :heart Welcome to CF, hope you enjoy your stay here!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! We're happy to have you with us. I am a former aquarium hobbyist, and there are active hobbyists on the forum also!  You and Screech will fit right in!


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks everyone! i do love my cat screech and your cats are absoulutely gorgeous as well. I want to get a bigger signature to so you can see a better picture of screech!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You have a cute kitty  . The maximum signature you can have is 120 x 500 :wink: .


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry about that.. I fixed it!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome 8) 
I'm glad it's not just me who names their cat Screech :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Please check your PM


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------

